# Officer shoots suspect who pepper sprayed him during fight



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

It's a ground ball!





Flagstaff police say an officer shot and wounded a person sought on a warrant during a struggle as the officer tried to arrest him.

Just after 4 p.m. Monday, Flagstaff police say Officer Nick Rubey approached a man on a bicycle along Route 66 near Fourth Street. Police say the man, 52-year-old Matthew Dearing, knew he had a warrant for his arrest and resisted when Rubey tried to take him into custody.

Dearing pulled an object from his waistline, which Rubey believed to be a knife, according to Flagstaff police. The object turned out to be pepper spray, which Dearing used against Rubey.

Police say Rubey fired one shot, hitting Dearing in the neck. Dearing was taken to the hospital and is continuing to receive treatment, according to a Tuesday night update from Flagstaff police.

The incident is being investigated by a team led by Northern Arizona University and Rubey has been placed on administrative leave pending the outcome of the investigation.

Charges against Dearing will be filed after he is released from the hospital, police said.


----------



## Portable81 (Jun 17, 2004)

Good shoot.


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

All day!!!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Just right. One bullet to stop the threat and ensure you don’t end up the next EOW memorial because of some ass hat.


----------



## Drebbin (May 1, 2015)

An officer involved shooting is being investigated by a university? He's screwed no matter how right he was.


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

Drebbin said:


> An officer involved shooting is being investigated by a university? He's screwed no matter how right he was.


Fu$k it he went home. I'd hire him tomorrow.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Text book non-compliance.

Body cam cuts both ways. In days of old you just run up and knock the guy off the bike. Now officers have to negotiate with these losers and bad guy gets a bullet in the neck.

Seems to me the old way was better. 

Good shoot ! Glad the officer is okay.

Thanks for posting . Do you enjoy the videos !


----------

